# Carpet/exhaust system 1967 GTO



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I have a couple of questions for you guys regarding my 1967 GTO, first I want to replace the black carpet in mine and I was wondering if a loop style carpet was the original style that came in the car, and also are there some reasonably priced vendors that you would recommend that you have purchased carpet from before, hopefully they have a molded kit I can install myself.

The second question is, where can I find a reasonably priced 2 1/2" exhaust kit for the car, I have purchased 2 flowmaster mufflers and I was wondering who you guys would use to buy a good pre-bent kit to finish the installation. I already have ramairrestoraton factory headders installed on the car with their downpipes.
Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Loop was original, and all of the vendors have them. I got the one for my '65 from AMES and the one for my '67 from Year One. Both fit perfectly. A friend just bolted on a complete PYPES system, and the fit and operation was flawless.


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*carpet/exhaust*

Great, has the kit from ames held up pretty well? Thanks again


----------



## nitrous67gto (Sep 25, 2012)

*exhaust*

Has anyone tried one of the exhaust kits from summit racing? How about side pipes as anyone on here tried those on their goat?
thanks


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I have just recently installed a complete exhaust system from Summit on my '66. Went with Flowtech ceramic headers and then the 2 1/4 Summit exhaust system. Everything is pre bent and flanges/bolts together perfectly. My particular engine setup was out of a 75 lemans with Flowmaster exhaust and the Summit "kit" sounds exactly the same...great low rumble.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree I have summit 2.5 inch on my 66' and as stated above, fit is good no corrosion after 3 years driving it.


----------

